# nu-tool scroll saw



## pixy (24 Oct 2010)

Have you ever seen a nu-tool scroll saw I was wondering about it excepting pinles blades and whether it is easy to change blades and of coarse vibration Mal


----------



## stevebuk (24 Oct 2010)

Hi mal
there is a delta scrollsaw in this thread here, he wants £50 for it..
https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/work ... 45498.html


----------



## pixy (25 Oct 2010)

Cheers Steve.By the way I get all my dog puzzle patterns from Dales Puzzles and Wooden Teddy Bear scroll saw patterns.Is that Delta the same one as you use Mal


----------



## stevebuk (25 Oct 2010)

hi mal
no its not the same as mine but it is still good, scrollerfrank use's one all the time and swears by it.
thanks for the info regarding patterns.


----------



## pixy (25 Oct 2010)

Hi Steve Thanks to you I am the new owner of a Delta Scroll Saw I pick it up Saturday,plus I shall be at my son's in Newport Pagnell and it's only 45 minutes away Mal


----------



## stevebuk (25 Oct 2010)

pixy":2l670oc8 said:


> Hi Steve Thanks to you I am the new owner of a Delta Scroll Saw I pick it up Saturday,plus I shall be at my son's in Newport Pagnell and it's only 45 minutes away Mal



well done mal, welcome to to the delta boys world, happy scrolling.. :lol: :lol:


----------



## scroller frank (25 Oct 2010)

Hi Mal , Congrats on your new saw , i think you will like it ,
had mine since 1997 , it's still ok . :lol: 
just keep the bushes oil'd
If you have questions , i'll try and answer them !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :? :? 
--all the best frank-------------





(sure i "saw " you on an air rifle forum ???)


----------



## pixy (25 Oct 2010)

Thanks frank. Can't wait Mal yes you probably did.I have recently sold a customised Chinese rifle


----------



## pixy (26 Oct 2010)

Hi frank this saw I have bought looks like the same as what you use, apparently it only has quick change blade clamp on the top. Do you need them top and bottom and if you do where do I buy them from Mal


----------



## scroller frank (26 Oct 2010)

Evening Mal ,
Glad you got sorted on the saw ,  
You are rite , the quick change is only on the top, so as to thread the blade through the holes quickly , the bottom of the blade fasteners with a clamp much the same as most other types , you should have a long Allen key on a handle with a locating pin to hold the clamp while you loosen the Allen bolt ! , if that makes sense!!!!, 
however i think that if you were to obtain a "quick clamp! i think it would fit , although , i don't know were you would get one from !!
if you can't understand my description of the Allen key thingy (and why should you !) check your pm,s and give me a call,
---------------Frank--------------


----------



## pixy (1 Nov 2010)

Morning guys Picked up my delta on Saturday.Got to use it this morning(for 5 minutes) and guess what ,the front tip of the upper arm broke .Is it possible to weld cast iron.I just can't believe my luck Mal


----------



## Mouse (1 Nov 2010)

pixy":246pi1uk said:


> Is it possible to weld cast iron.


..............................
Hi Mel, it is possible but very hit and miss, it is also possible to braze cast iron but again success is not guaranteed especially with a small part that is under stress.


----------

